# Johnson 150 with a 110 cowl?



## dirty dave (Apr 26, 2017)

I recently boat a boat that I was told has a Johnson 110. The Previous owner was unsure of what year the motor was. I figured it was an 86-89 by the decals. The serial number plate list the model as Model #j150tlc0s. I entered that number on boats.net and it pulled up a 1985 150hp. The 110 were only in 86-89 and I read where after 85 they changed to hp at the prop. Could it be a late model year that was changed for hp rating? What do yall think?


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 26, 2017)

If it's the factory powerhead, it's a 150. Probably got a used cowl replacement a couple owners ago. 
I bought a 35 hp Johnson that the guy was convinced was really a 30 because it had a sticker on the engine that said 30 on it. And it did say 30...degrees before tdc. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave (Apr 26, 2017)

I believe it is factory powerhead. Everything looked original when I changed sparkplugs.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 26, 2017)

So slap the lid back on and go surprise some folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2017)

You do NOT have a 150 hiding under the cowling. 
Johnson/Evinrude never made a 150 in a V4 configuration.


----------



## dirty dave (Apr 27, 2017)

I see that now. Do you know why it would be like that instead of 110 on the plate?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2017)

Because the transom brackets were common to the V4 and V6 family of engines. There have been some parts swapped on your engine somewhere prior to your purchase.


----------

